# Another example of LGB's prolificacy



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Above my pay grade, so I didn't mess with these bad boys. But they amaze me as further examples of how abundant LGB's products were.

http://www.ambrosebauer.com/lotdetail.php?auction=235&lot=1

http://www.ambrosebauer.com/lotdetail.php?auction=235&lot=125

http://www.ambrosebauer.com/lotdetail.php?auction=235&lot=150

CJ


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

There was a K28 recently on eBay.

Andrew


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Cliffy, These prices are ridiculously low for these engines. But I guess the auctioneer gets another 50% - at least. The K-28 is in my opinion the finest LGB engine ever. Made by Aster/Japan of course. Good old days when we saw a new Limited Edition each year... Best wishes from Tokyo, Zubi


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi CJ,

They were above my pay grade too but whether an LGB/Aster high dollar Limited Edition or a Stainz Starter Set LGB has left us with a legacy that will pass through to untold future generations. 

To a lesser degree perhaps but also important are all the other expired brands and or products that are no longer being produced.

Thankfully, while not to the same degree, LGB has once again been made available to us.

We have been very fortunate to have had the exposure to and opportunity to buy such products that may never again be available to us.

Jerry


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks for the info Zubi, I didn't know they were Aster. 

I agree Jerry, production models like these are getting harder to find. It's fun to stumble across something different though, like that shay; I had zero Idea that LGB produced one. 

Cliff


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

CliffyJ said:


> Thanks for the info Zubi, I didn't know they were Aster.
> 
> I agree Jerry, production models like these are getting harder to find. It's fun to stumble across something different though, like that shay; I had zero Idea that LGB produced one.
> 
> Cliff


 Hi Cliff,

The only other one I know of is the 21832 LGB/Aster White Pass Mikado. 








​
It is the only one I have ever owned but it does not quite share the same reputation as the other LGB/Aster models. Unfortunately I don't consider the LGB White Pass Coaches to be as well done as the other LGB coaches but others may disagree with me.

Jerry


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

> Above my pay grade, so I didn't mess with these bad boys. But they amaze me as further examples of how abundant LGB's products were.


I don't think they could be called 'abundant' - not like a Stainz engine anyway!

My pal in FL has a Hudson, and I think he paid more than that auction price - they seem to sell for $2K-3K. The loco is 1/29th scale for some reason.
Major issue is that the Hudson, and I suspect the others, has traction tires on one pair of drivers. Try and find a new spare tire! My pal made some in his workshop from neoprene or similar. The loco runs fine on the straights, but waddles on corners because he has too much grip and the wheel/axle pair is rigid. I suggested he grease under the tires to let them slip!


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I have the LGB/Aster K28 with original box and very limited run time available to find a new owner and it is an all Brass engine.


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Jerry McColgan said:


> Hi Cliff,
> 
> The only other one I know of is the 21832 LGB/Aster White Pass Mikado.
> 
> ...


Jerry, there were a few more of these LGB/Aster Limited Editions. Namely, 2-10-2 Harz engine, NGG-13 Garratt, then TSSD in two colour versions and the GG-1 in three colour versions. Actually, some of these were also made in gold or silver finish. And there was one more Limited Editions planned, but never actually released. I visited Aster several time while these engines were produced and it was always great fun to see them being built. Unlike most other Asters these engines were all built-up of course! So Aster company was full of them! Although WP&Y#73 has been criticised a lot, I recently opened mine after keeping it for several years in the box and I am actually quite pleased with it! I think that it got a lot of undeserved bashing - so in a few years it will just be considered as one of the great line of Limited Editions by LGB. These were really thrilling years when we waited for the announcements of these products and later for the release - usually just before Christmas. Good old years of LGB at its best. But now I see Maerklin-LGB is slowly catching up and releasing some interesting new items on a limited scale - in plastic. I do not see them doing anything as ambitious as LGB/Aster any time soon though. Best wishes from Tokyo, Zubi


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

zubi said:


> Jerry, there were a few more of these LGB/Aster Limited Editions. Namely, 2-10-2 Harz engine, NGG-13 Garratt, then TSSD in two colour versions and the GG-1 in three colour versions. Actually, some of these were also made in gold or silver finish. And there was one more Limited Editions planned, but never actually released. I visited Aster several time while these engines were produced and it was always great fun to see them being built. Unlike most other Asters these engines were all built-up of course! So Aster company was full of them! Although WP&Y#73 has been criticised a lot, I recently opened mine after keeping it for several years in the box and I am actually quite pleased with it! I think that it got a lot of undeserved bashing - so in a few years it will just be considered as one of the great line of Limited Editions by LGB. These were really thrilling years when we waited for the announcements of these products and later for the release - usually just before Christmas. Good old years of LGB at its best. But now I see Maerklin-LGB is slowly catching up and releasing some interesting new items on a limited scale - in plastic. I do not see them doing anything as ambitious as LGB/Aster any time soon though. Best wishes from Tokyo, Zubi


Hi Zubi,

The main (only) complaint I heard about the 21832 was that it had the original (weaker) LGB Mikado drive system and I was told that it was not strong enough for the weight of the Aster brass.

I bought mine via eBay from L**** and played it safe by buying a few spare Mike drive units. I built a display case for it & never run the WP Mike but I do run the other Mikes & have never had a problem with any of them other than 1 bad decoder.

It was probably because of the bad press that I could afford the WP Mike. I have always tended to ignore the brass/Aster locos because of price, damp operating/storage conditions & fear of breaking or losing something. Plastic LGB toy trains are much more suitable for me.

For me, I prefer to see and admire locos like the LGB/Asters from a few feet away.

Cheers,

Jerry


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Two of those were bought by the same guy I see.


----------

